# New Updated Pics!



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are some new updated pics of my front end!

http://members.aol.com/sentrixx/accident.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

damn very nice front end.. how much did that cost you and was it your fault? that sucks


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Well no idea what its going to cost yet. Insurance is takeing care of it. I will not have any info until monday on the repairs. And yes indeed. It was my fault. 

I was heading to Brandmart to pick up some CDR's and it was raining and this guy in a toyota pickup truck decided to slam on his breaks and so did the lady infront of me which in turn made me do the samn and my breaks locked up and made me slid right into her and her in to the toyota. So I'm pretty much fucked and broke.


----------

